# Speaker Upgrade



## Kfoster (Jan 24, 2010)

Looking to upgrade my Bookshelf speakers that I use with my computer Currently i have Polk Audio R150 with a yamaha RX-V461 amp 


Any Suggestions? Would like to stay around 200


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
SVS's S Series would be a quality choice. They make excellent quality speakers and subwoofers that offer excellent value. Another choice would be Hsu Research who makes a Horn Loaded Speaker that is good as well and under 200 Dollars.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

The PSB Image B15 for $249 in closeout from Audio Advisor is a no brainer. Save your lunch money for a couple of weeks for the extra $50.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Shack. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Jay brings up an excellent idea. PSB makes fantastic Speakers and founder Paul Barton is a truly gifted Speaker Designer. I have personally owned several pairs of PSB's and helped literally over a dozen people put together HT's based around PSB Speakers. I absolutely love them.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Kfoster (Jan 24, 2010)

Just for kicks whats the next step up would it be worth it to spend say 350?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would go with PSB Image T45:https://dmc-electronics.com/Default.htm
Scroll down to about half the page and you will see the cosmetic B-Stock available for 479.

While a bit more than you said, they are a very high quality pair of Floorstanding Speakers and retail for 750 Dollars. At their retail, they represent stunning value. For 479, they are a steal. Very attractive Speakers with several choices of finish as well and sound great.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

The best speakers for 200 bucks IMO are the Behringer 2030p monitors. I'd take a gander that they are higher quality than almost any other speaker in that price range. Problem is they don't look great in a living room. They are perfect as near field computer speakers. If interested I can also detail improvements to the 2030p speaker that will vastly improve sound quality. Such that if you do them you will have a HiFi speaker pair that rivals speakers in the thousands.

For 350 the best speakers I've evaluated are the Ascend Acoustics 170 bookshelves. 

I think either would be better than the PSBs or the SVS. That is if you can stand their looks. Neither is a pretty speaker IMO. The SVS is definitely more suitable for home theater with it's excellent finish job that would cost you around the price of the speaker to do yourself.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Kfoster said:


> Just for kicks whats the next step up would it be worth it to spend say 350?


PSB Image B25 in closeout for $320.
http://www.stereophile.com/budgetcomponents/1204psb/index.html


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
While Speakers are certainly a subjective thing, PSB makes Speakers that measure really well as well as sound great. Same with SVS. While budget Pro Audio Companies like Behringer are another option, something like PSB's Image T45 would also mean not having to use Speaker Stands.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

lsiberian said:


> If interested I can also detail improvements to the 2030p speaker that will vastly improve sound quality. Such that if you do them you will have a HiFi speaker pair that rivals speakers in the thousands.


Would love to see a thread with more info on this.


----------



## virustage (Jan 30, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> SVS's S Series would be a quality choice. They make excellent quality speakers and subwoofers that offer excellent value. Another choice would be Hsu Research who makes a Horn Loaded Speaker that is good as well and under 200 Dollars.
> Cheers,
> JJ


i agree!


----------

